# Glock 27 concealed carry options?



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

I currently have a Glock 27 with a Galco ankle holster and I just purchased a Galco inside the waist holster (leather with a black plastic belt clip)

What are my other options for CC? The ankle holster will work for workdays, can't wear the in waist holster bc I tuck in my work shirts.

The waist holster looks OK, but with a t shirt on last night, it wasn't completely concealed. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My colleague here at Galco calls this one "a black hole": http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2754&GunID=51. I tend to agree.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The first gun I carried up front was a 27. I now carry there 80% of the time (usualy with a 23). I use a tuckable holster mostly due to its low profile in the waistline. Being able to tuck my shirt in is a bonus. When I wear a t shirt it conceals well. I use a UDC most of the time but the Sky Ops on occasion. I carry at work, so my total time per day is in excess of 12 - 13 hours a day. I find both holsters to be comfortable for extended wear.


----------

